# Dental silver alloy



## Kats12 (May 18, 2010)

Hi
Recently I found and 100g of compound that probably has this percentage( It is old , but the same is still manufactured):

1 g of powder:
Ag 700 mg
Sn 257 mg
Cu 33 mg
Hg (for preamalgamation) top 3%

I've been searching to find something in deatil how to put out silver, but there is only everything for gold.
Well what bothers me is that mercury, and how to drop it out.
What process wold you advise me to use.

Thanks


----------



## metatp (May 18, 2010)

I've precessed it without the Hg, and it still is a pain with all that Sn.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 18, 2010)

dissolve in dilute nitric , filter the stannic precip. , cement AgNO3 and Hg(NO3)2 with copper and process at retort to get rid of Hg. worth it for 100 grams? NO !!


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 18, 2010)

I don't think that $43 worth of silver (potentially) is enough to mess with, considering the hazards of mercury and the hassle of dealing with the tin. There are several ways to do it, but any sensible method starts off with retorting the mercury.


----------



## metatp (May 18, 2010)

Personally, I don't think it just because of the Sn. I would see it on Ebay. I had over 500g without the Hg.


----------



## Lou (May 18, 2010)

Forget it! Not worth the work, nor the risk of dealing with mercuric nitrate (a hell of a potent poison).

If you had 100kg? Perhaps, but still not an at home project.


----------



## Kats12 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for answers everyone...


----------

